# Admissions for Jan 2009



## trulydesi (Apr 8, 2008)

When can we start forwading or applications thru Pakistani embassy located in our respective countries? I called the canadian embassy tpday and they are not sure when the nominations open so if someone has that information or can guve an approx time frame when they submitted their form last year and now are studying in Pakistani government colleges particularly the one's in punjab.

thanks


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

trulydesi said:


> When can we start forwading or applications thru Pakistani embassy located in our respective countries? I called the canadian embassy tpday and they are not sure when the nominations open so if someone has that information or can guve an approx time frame when they submitted their form last year and now are studying in Pakistani government colleges particularly the one's in punjab.
> 
> thanks


I can't say for sure regarding Embassy/Consulate rules, but I had my Self-Finance and Pakistan Technical Assistance Program applications submitted to the respective government offices by the last two weeks of August. Nomination applications are available at different times every year, but I'm pretty sure that last year PTAP forms were available by around April and Self-Finance applications were posted by June. That's just a vague recollection, I might be off by about a month or two. IBCC applications are available all year long, and it's crucial that you get that submitted ASAP because of the trouble they send you through. You want to make sure you have your IBCC certificate by the time government college admissions start in late December/early January or they won't officially enroll you until you show it to them.


----------



## trulydesi (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks.. since you are in pakistan .. i have a few questions for you if you don't mind answering ... are you in a private or public medical school? did you manage to get in under technical assiatance or self-finance.. do you recall the website that you used to get access to the application form? was it the ibcc website or consulate? I am applying from canada... and just to re-confirm you did not write an admission test...
I am sorry to bombard you with so many questions but i would really appreciate the input!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Before I answer your questions, you should know that a lot of your questions have been answered in question #16 of the thread "ARE YOU APPLYING TO PAKISTAN MEDICAL SCHOOLS OR COLLEGES? READ THIS FIRST!!!" Be sure to read it through carefully before posting because it's better organized and put together in a manner that'll guide you through the whole application process without having to read through a lot of threads.



trulydesi said:


> are you in a private or public medical school? did you manage to get in under technical assiatance or self-finance..


I'm currently at King Edward. It's a government medical college. I got in under technical assistance.



trulydesi said:


> do you recall the website that you used to get access to the application form? was it the ibcc website or consulate?


There isn't a single application for the entire process, nor is there a single website because different areas of the Pakistani government process the different applications. The IBCC application is available at the IBCC website. The Technical Assistance Program application is available at the Economic Affairs Division website, and the Self-Finance application is available at the Higher Education Commission website. Search for a section regarding foreign student admissions on both of the latter websites.




trulydesi said:


> just to re-confirm you did not write an admission test


You are correct. _*No admission test*_ if you apply to government medical colleges through the Pakistan Technical Assistance Program or Self-Finance Scheme.


----------



## trulydesi (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for the info sameer.. i was wondering who did you get to attest your forms... i was thinking my pharmacist .. but just want to make sure... 

do you guys use laptops in class? is there wireless internet available?


----------



## mdterrapin (Jun 24, 2006)

Salam Smeer,
Hopefully everything is going good for you in Pakistan. I had a quick questions about the PTAP seats....like I have heard from some people that you can not apply under both schemes, the self finance and the technical assistance, at the same time..so you have to choose one..is this true?? Thanks man.

Umer


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

trulydesi said:


> i was wondering who did you get to attest your forms... i was thinking my pharmacist .. but just want to make sure...


Getting things attested isn't a problem, you can figure out who's authorized by asking around or going to a government facility where you're likely to find of bunch of people who are authorized to attest documents. I'm not sure who attested my forms because I sent them to an uncle in Islamabad. Just make sure that whoever does attest your forms is authorized to do so.



trulydesi said:


> do you guys use laptops in class? is there wireless internet available?


No, none of the students at KE uses laptops in class, and I'm pretty sure none of the students in the government colleges in Punjab uses them either. I'm 100% there is *no wireless internet* available on campus, although there is a computer lab with a broadband connection. Some of the professors might bring in their own laptops for powerpoint presentations.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

mdterrapin said:


> I have heard from some people that you can not apply under both schemes, the self finance and the technical assistance, at the same time..so you have to choose one..is this true?? Thanks man.


As far as I know, *you can apply to both PTAP and SFS at the same time*. You don't have to choose one or the other, if you're eligible for both. You should check the EAD and HEC websites and/or applications for the respective schemes just to be safe, but when I applied, I applied under both schemes and was accepted to different medical colleges under the two schemes. If that's the case, they let you choose which one you want to go to. Make sure you're very clear though, once you get in, which college you decide to go to because if you don't respond in a timely manner, they might pick for you, or even worse, they might drop your name from both lists. That shouldn't really be a concern though until you're totally done w/the application process.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

hey smeer wat was ur average when u applied and then what was ur IBBC equivilance...just want to know..if can I apply..i m worried that i might not get in caus of Physics...my mark is 70 ((

and also is there any website where i can download the PTAP & Self-assistance form?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

kool_goose2 said:


> hey smeer wat was ur average when u applied and then what was ur IBBC equivilance


I took five AP tests and got four 5s and one 4. That's what they based my equivalence on because I had taken AP tests in all the required subjects for medical colleges in Punjab. The equivalence came out to 912.



kool_goose2 said:


> and also is there any website where i can download the PTAP & Self-assistance form?


Please be sure to read the thread all the way through before you ask the same question. I provided the links to the websites where the forms will be available three posts above this one #yes.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

ok thanks alot!


----------



## Dr. doctor (Apr 20, 2008)

Guys i want to apply tomed college in islamabad and pindi and u wer tlkin abt no admissions test is tht true? cz i contacted shifa med college and they said i had to take it also i havnt got physics alevel and cnt do entrance exams bcz thts the day my results come out.. do u think theres any chance i can get in also i cant do alternative tests bcz theyre only for USA and not UK.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Smeer I cant find the PTAP form on the website u provided can you give me the direct link for it that would help me out A lot!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

kool_goose2 said:


> Smeer I cant find the PTAP form on the website u provided can you give me the direct link for it that would help me out A lot!


If you read question 16 under "APPLYING TO MEDICAL COLLEGES IN PAKISTAN? READ THIS FIRST!!!" you'll see that it says that forms are taken down and reposted each year. That means that you have to be good about checking regularly to see when it will be posted up. I don't mean to be selfish but it doesn't cross my mind to check regularly as it's no longer a priority for me. You should definitely check it every week or so to see if they've posted the form. Check out all the links on the site to make sure you haven't missed it on accident. If it's still not there, just wait or try contacting the EAD people via email or phone using the contact info. available on the site. I think it'll definitely be posted within the next 2-3 months though, so hang in there.


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

smeer ur 4m U.S right ..didnt they deduct 20% of your average...how cum ur equivalence wus 912/1100 ...caz my average wus 94% and after they deducted 20% it dropped to 74%


----------



## WAQASILYAS (Mar 22, 2008)

hello smeer,

i am planning to come to pakistan for med. college.

does KE look at the regents or class grades for merit. OR BOTH

thanks for your efforts


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

anumraja said:


> smeer ur 4m U.S right ..didnt they deduct 20% of your average...how cum ur equivalence wus 912/1100 ...caz my average wus 94% and after they deducted 20% it dropped to 74%


I think they deducted less than 20% from my equivalence marks because I had taken AP tests in all of the required subjects and scored pretty well on most of them.



WAQASILYAS said:


> does KE look at the regents or class grades for merit. OR BOTH


Sorry, but I'm not sure what "regents" encompasses or stands for. They *do* look at your class grades in English, biology, chemistry, and physics.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

i expect a %age of 74-75% in HSSC can anyone tell me what r my approximate chances of getting into a Punjab medical college on merit basis..i know its stupid to ask but if my chances are bleak then i need to think of somewhere else and fast id be grateful if sum1 wud help me


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

missakhwand said:


> i expect a %age of 74-75% in HSSC can anyone tell me what r my approximate chances of getting into a Punjab medical college on merit basis..i know its stupid to ask but if my chances are bleak then i need to think of somewhere else and fast id be grateful if sum1 wud help me


'

Based on last year's merit, I would say you have a fair shot at getting into a Punjab medical college. Probably not in Lahore but that doesn't mean you won't get in anywhere. And again this is all based on last year's results -- you should still apply and see where it takes you. Just to be sure that you have all bases covered though, I wouldn't solely rely on government colleges. In the mean time, try applying to some private institutions as well and then see what route works out best for you. If you're interested in saving time, don't wait until you hear from one place to apply to another.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

how many colleges can we give our preference for i mean tht can we ask them to give us addmision ny where in punjab based on our merit?


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

on the application form it gives you 6 choices where you have to rank them acoording to ur preference


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

kool_goose2 said:


> on the application form it gives you 6 choices where you have to rank them acoording to ur preference


Pick wisely #wink . Sometimes what people _say_ is best isn't always the case. I would strongly recommend visiting the colleges you're considering before writing them on your application if possible (which I know can be really hard if you're not in Pakistan).


----------



## Plasma (Jul 11, 2008)

Smeer said:


> Pick wisely #wink . Sometimes what people _say_ is best isn't always the case. I would strongly recommend visiting the colleges you're considering before writing them on your application if possible (which I know can be really hard if you're not in Pakistan).


Since you are in Pakistan, or so it seems to me, what would you recommend to us? Im thinking of staying in Punjab, and abbottabad is in NWFP, but i wouldn't mind going there as well. 

What would you suggest to us?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Plasma said:


> Since you are in Pakistan, or so it seems to me, what would you recommend to us? Im thinking of staying in Punjab, and abbottabad is in NWFP, but i wouldn't mind going there as well.
> 
> What would you suggest to us?



soo what wud u ppl who r already in pakistan recommend to us?as it is we dont know a single thing abt colleges in pakistan havent even heard abt some of them b4....#confused


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Id say stick to PooonJab


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

I would recommend visiting the colleges that you're thinking about applying to. Ideally, you should come to Pakistan and check out a couple of government colleges and private colleges as well to see where adjusting will be easiest. It's harder to study and do well if you don't like the environment that you'll be studying in.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

the problem is tht i cant come! well.. nyways after lahore, wht other places wud u recommend in punjab is nishtar a gud place?


----------



## cali4niakuri (May 7, 2008)

Nishter is HOTTT!!..
i dont know about how the teaching is..
but i sure know that Multan is blazinggg hot during the summer..


----------



## Plasma (Jul 11, 2008)

cali4niakuri said:


> Nishter is HOTTT!!..
> i dont know about how the teaching is..
> but i sure know that Multan is blazinggg hot during the summer..


So is the rest of punjab, i don't think there is a big difference. Faisalabad is pretty good i heard.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Pakistan really has only one season and that is summer with a few exceptional monsoon rains and winter that may last a week or two.

The only where we may actually have winters are the northern areas... 

Welcome to the unbearable heat, i believe slushies would be an instant hit over here


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah it's pretty hot in Lahore too! There has been a little rain over the past few days that has cooled things off quite a bit but usually the heat is _killer_.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Smeer said:


> Yeah it's pretty hot in Lahore too! There has been a little rain over the past few days that has cooled things off quite a bit but usually the heat is _killer_.


And that's the beauty of it... because for all year we are tormented by heat so much that it makes even drizzling a sign of heavens blessing their extravagant gifts upon the pooor souls of pakis... 

I'm in favor of rain... more rain please ... #grin


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

ppl forget abt rain for amoment and on a serious note...which is THE best gov med colloege in punjab based on facilities?do all of them have airconditioned hostel rooms for girls?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

missakhwand said:


> ppl forget abt rain for amoment and on a serious note...which is THE best gov med colloege in punjab based on facilities?do all of them have airconditioned hostel rooms for girls?


From what I've heard, Allama Iqbal Medical College in Lahore. To be fair though, I've only seen KE and Allama Iqbal and between the two, Allama Iqbal has much better maintenence and facilities than KE.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

does nishtar have airconditioned hostel rooms?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

yes there may b sme rooms wid AC but u have to pay extra for it. I'll ask a friend who is studying there.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

nishtar and allama iqbal are best............as for the ac's u can get em any where


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i think they do have merit list for out of lahore too


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> i think they do have merit list for out of lahore too


cud u please explain?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

in case of ke sorry i forgot to write full mesage sorry 
well i meant to say that in ke entry test there are 3 lists for own ke then for others am i right? and they tel u after lhr that whch city have u been admited 4 the same test ?


----------



## trulydesi (Apr 8, 2008)

as for ac rooms in fatima jinnah,. they told me that you can get them as long as you request it in march.. what they do is that they alklow you to bring your own a/c and pay for electric bills..


----------

